

Tips for better sleep - mainevent
http://blog.willjennings.net/87/9-tips-for-the-best-sleep-of-your-life/

======
annableker
"Regulate the light in your life" and "Alcohol is lying to you" are really
true for me. If I read a book instead of Reddit, I can fall asleep in 30
minutes. And wine always wakes me up with the 2am hangover.

And a little Benadryl always helps.

